# Conviene que el fondo no sea paralelo?



## NEO101 (Nov 27, 2008)

Buenos días 
Sigo desde hace tiempo estos foros pero recién ahora voy a empezar a participar un poco y espero poder hacer algunos aportes.
Quería apelar a su experiencia y conocimientos para ver si, en general, es mejor (por el tema del rebote de la onda posterior) hacer el lado trasero de la caja NO paralelo al frente.
Estoy por montar un Selenium de 10 pulgadas 150 RMS  , el modelo es el 10PW3.

Los datos del parlante (según su fabricante):
http://www.selenium.com.br/site2004/catalogo/pdf/10PW3.pdf

El fabricante recomienda una caja que puede verse en la página 51 y 52 del siguiente .PDF (hay modelos para varias tamaños si les interesa     )

http://www.selenium.com.br/site2004/downloads/projetos/TRADICIONAIS.pdf


Mi preguntas serían (la primera es la que me desvela en realidad):

1) Con *mantener el volumen* de este diseño, y sencillamente hacer de *diferentes largos los laterales* (de manera que el fondo no quede paralelo) ya estaría bien? O debo buscar *un ángulo en especial*?

2) Por más que busco en google, no encuentro las especificaciones del modelo 10PW2 de Selenium, que es para el que recomiendan dicha caja...

Por otro lado me falta la medida del alto, pero supongo que puedo calcularla fácil, lo comento nomás por si alguno tiene este PDF sin ese error.

Bueno, ante todo muchas gracias por adelantado y espero poder contribuir en lo que pueda en los próximos meses (una de mis biblias:   http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/pcpfiles.html  )

Saludos a todos!
Marcelo.


----------



## sergiox (Nov 28, 2008)

hola marcelo:
Mira , fijate en la hoja de datos del woofer que posteastes. Abajo de todo en la ultima pagina en un costadito del lado izquierdo te dice litraje de caja que necesitas para el woofer y la medida de la sintonia. en este caso dice que necesitarias una caja con un volumen interno de 28litros y una sintonia de 7.5cm de diametro y 3.7cm de largo.
ahora bien , mirando el plano de construccion de la caja tenemos dos medidas y una que falta . las medidas son 31.5ancho x 19,5 de profundidad. ahora para saber la medida que falta simplemente multiplicando (LxLxL)/1000 te da el volumen interno de la caja.tomando el 47cm de largo (aprox) te da : (31.5x47x19.5)/1000= 28 litros internos de caja que necesitas.
Con respecto a que el fondo quede paralelo no estoy muy interiorisado en el tema . se que influje al armar una caja para subgraves y se tambien que hay diseños para bafles comunes con esa cuestion , como tambien hay muchisimos bafles  que su construccion no es como esta que mencionamos .segun el fabricante deberias hacerlo comun y corriente como muestra en la figura y rellenarlo con fibra de vidrio o fieltro que es muy bueno tambien para que tenga una buena absorsion y no halla tanto rebote. 
bueno espero haber aclarado alguna de tus dudas .
Yo tambien me quiero armar una caja pero con un 12pw3 con medios y twiter y tengo dos bafles technics sb-lx70 con los parlantes destruidos. mi idea es cambiarselos todos por estos , el litraje me da casi igual . asiq estoy evaluando que hacer. asiq bue.....
saludos!


----------



## NEO101 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola Sergio, muchísimas gracias por la data!
Respecto de lo del fondo, lo que trato de averiguar es si al no hacerlo paralelo va a ser mejor *en todos los casos* o bien si al hacerlo a ojo puede empeorar en vez de mejorar...
El tema de la lana de vidrio es que si mal no recuerdo por debajo de 37 Hz es como si no estuviera (no absorve nada).

Aprovecho a comentarte, viendo que estás por armar una caja de 3 vías, si vivís en Argentina me costó conseguir medios, pero hay una fábrica/importador que se llama audifan (www.audifan.com.ar) y tiene buenas cosas, además de que te contestan dudas por mail muy amablemente y se ve que saben lo que venden... Para serte sincero, todavía no compré/probé nada de ahí, pero estoy decidido a usar de medios un RM5 (fijate en la página las características):
http://www.audifan.com.ar/rm5.html


Saludos y gracias nuevamente!
Marcelo.


----------



## dcmdcm (Nov 28, 2008)

Pues según recuerdo se hace así (no paralelos) para evitar ondas estacionarias dentro de la caja, que puede darle una coloración al sonido, pero eso también lo puedes lograr con materiales absorventes dentro de la caja, para los graves tanto problema ya que la longitudes de onda son muy grandes y el tamaño de la caja pequeño en comparación. Leí en algún lado (creo en la revista de Elektor) que depende la forma externa de la caja (no solo el volumen y la sintonía si es vented) para evitar ciertos picos o caídas en la respuesta, y comparaban varios formas y llegaban a una óptima para un proyecto de unos bafles, deja ver si lo encuentro y lo pongo.


----------



## NEO101 (Nov 28, 2008)

Muchas gracias * dcmdcm * , aguardo la data ;-).

Saludos!


----------



## dcmdcm (Nov 28, 2008)

Ya lo encontré, la segunda imagen es la de las formas de las cajas y su respuesta, la mejor es la esfera (a), pero por razones prácticas y obvias, es mejor la j para medios y agudos, y la l para los bajos.

Y la otra es algo también interesante, sobre el eje de radiación, dependiendo de la posición del driver de agudos en relacion con el altavoz de medios.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola Neo.
Las paredes LATERALES son las que *se pueden* hacer "no paralelas" para evitar las ondas estacionarias, como te dijo DcmDcm.
El fondo, salvo configuraciones puntuales y bastante precisas, va paralelo al frente. Es ahí donde deben rebotar las ondas que salen por los tubos de sintonía, y es más difícil "encontrar" la dirección del rebote si no están paralelos los planos.
Una caja bien diseñada evita las ondas estacionarias con las medidas internas, sin necesidad de hacer ajustes complejos en los ángulos de los laterales. 
Saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Nov 28, 2008)

*dcmdcm*

Muy interesante lo de las formas! No sabía que había tanta diferencia entre un  cubo y un rectángulo (e vs. k). La j y la l parecen muy buenas... lo que no me queda claro es si el lado trapezoidal es el frente o el fondo (creo que es el frente.... ops:  )    Así a simple vista parece que lo más piola es la que tiene forma de cubo con frente trapezoidal....( J).
Y de la otra imagen deduzco que si la tengo en el piso es mejor el woofer arriba y el medio abajo y si están altas al reves, verdad?

*San_Cacho*

OKKKKKKKKKK gracias! Entonces son los laterales los que joden.... Muy esclarecedor lo tuyo. Solo me quedaría saber si Selenium tuvo en cuenta esto...

*Una caja bien diseñada evita las ondas estacionarias con las medidas internas, sin necesidad de hacer ajustes complejos en los ángulos de los laterales.*

De todas maneras, me parece que estoy bien jodido si pretendo usar el diseño de Selenium, acabo de ver acá:

http://www.thielesmall.com

que:

Brand       Model             X      Vas         Qts      Fs    Sens     Pmax     Xmax
Selenium 10PW3	100	29	0.66	73	98	150	1.25	
Selenium 10PW2		39	0.52	70	98	125		

Son diferentes    ...

Voy a tener que calcularla, lo bueno es que tengo los parámetros de Thiele y Small, lo malo es que no sé por dónde empezar...  Supongo que primero debería definir dónde prefiero que quede FS con la caja, no? Algún consejo de por dónde empezar a ajustar para acotar los cálculos posibles? En principio seguro me tiro a un bass refles clásico similar al de referencia de Selenium... salvo que alguien me recomiende expresamente otra cosa para este woofer.

Saludos y nuevamente muchísimas gracias a todos!
Marcelo.


----------



## detrakx (Nov 28, 2008)

Buenas:



			
				San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola Neo.
> Las paredes LATERALES son las que *se pueden* hacer "no paralelas" para evitar las ondas estacionarias, como te dijo DcmDcm.
> Saludos



No se de donde sacaste eso , los modos de resonancia se dan para todas las superfiecies paralelas tanto en una caja acústica asi como tambien en un recinto con superficies paralelepípedas.



			
				NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> Quería apelar a su experiencia y conocimientos para ver si, en general, es mejor (por el tema del rebote de la onda posterior) hacer el lado trasero de la caja NO paralelo al frente.
> Estoy por montar un Selenium de 10 pulgadas 150 RMS , el modelo es el 10PW3.



Todavía no plateantes lo mas importante que es el objetivo del diseño parámetro fundamental. 

Que vas a armar un sistema full range, un sub , Un monitor de Voz ?¿ 

Si queres bajos armate una caja cuadrada no vas a tener ningún problema por que la primera cancelación está por arriba de las frecuencias a reproducir si ya queres utilizarlo para bajas y medias frecuencias ahi si vas a tener que de alguna manera romper con el paralelismo. para evitar resonancias y poner material absorvente.

Para optimizar una caja cuadrada o rectangular hay unos valores que se llaman Golden Ratios:
es una proporcion entre el ancho, largo y profundidad de la caja y de esa manera amortizar los modos.

Profundidad ___________ Ancho ______________ Largo

0,6____________________1___________________1,6

0,8____________________1___________________1,25

Planteas un lado por ejemplo el ancho utilizando el 1 como un 100% entonces la profundidad para el ej 1 sería el 60% y el Largo corresponde al 160% simple.  Solo hacinedo reglas de 3 sacas los valores y despues multiplicas tus 3 valores para corroborar el Volumen que obtuvistes. ESto es uno de los últimos pasos antes tenes que medir otros parámetros. 

** Fijate el ejemplo de los tipos de cajas el diseño e y el k la diferencia que hay en frecuencias medias y agudas siendo los 2 diseños totalmente paralelos.

Como calculo el Fo del parlante , que volumen necesito para mi propio diseño ?¿  Usar el buscador e indagar.

Aqui se explica:

Parámetros Thiele / Small
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Método de la masa agregada leo beranek
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...radas-metodo-masa-agregada-leo-beranek-16657/

Programa Simulador de cajas acústicas. WinISD gratuito

http://www.linearteam.dk/default.aspx?download=winisd

saludos y suerte con el diseño.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 29, 2008)

Creo que no me expresé del todo bien antes. La frase correcta es que "una caja bien diseñada transformadorrma la mayoría de las ondas dentro de ella, en estacionarias; principalmente debido a tener las medidas apropiadas, aunque hay otros factores que influyen. Una con laterales "no paralelos" (convergentes), alivia más la presión".

La misión de la caja es hacer que la mitad de lo que produce el parlante NO SE OIGA.
¿Estamos todos locos? No... Un parlante genera las mismas ondas hacia adelante y atrás, (obviamente) en direcciones y fases opuestas. La función de la caja es hacer que esa mitad que va hacia atrás no se superponga en contrafase con la mitad que va hacia adelante, atenúandola.
¿Cómo hace eso? Las convierte en "estacionarias". Dicho en criollo y sin ser muy exactos, ondas que se van a cansar de rebotar adentro, superponerse unas con otras y no van a ir a ningún lado, porque su velocidad es muy baja. Si hay un tubo de sintonía, al salir por uno de esos van en la misma dirección que la onda frontal, y si el largo del tubo y su diámetro guardan cierta proporción, saldrá EN FASE determinada frecuencia, sumándose a la onda frontal (la "refuerza"). Las demás se quedan adentro rebotando, o salen muy atenuadas.
Cuando dije que se pueden hacer los laterales convergentes, quise decir exactamente eso: se pueden. 
No quiere decir que se deban hacer así. La idea es que esas ondas que rebotan en los laterales tengan rebotes más desordenados y generen menos presión (las ondas pierden velocidad, pero no presión). Igual, bien construída, la caja soporta lo suficiente. Consejo: Pasar 2 horas más diseñando una caja con base rectangular, en vez de estar 15 horas recortando los cantos de las maderas en los ángulos correctos.



			
				detrakx dijo:
			
		

> No se de donde sacaste eso , los modos de resonancia se dan para todas las superfiecies paralelas tanto en una caja acústica asi como tambien en un recinto con superficies paralelepípedas.


Creo que eso está explicado, Detrakx, con lo anterior. 
Ahora, dejame marcar que:
1) No hablé en ningún momento de resonancia. 
2) Un cuerpo geométrico de 6 caras, paralelas dos a dos es un paralelepípedo. 
Acá estamos hablando de "prismas de base trapecial", pero no de paralelepípedos. No estoy seguro de qué fue lo que quisiste nombrar, pero me parece que hablabas de un "ortoedro", que es un tipo particular de paralelepípedo, y siempre tené en cuenta que no hay manera de que una _superficie_ sea paralelepípeda. Releé tus apuntes de Geometría.



			
				detrakx dijo:
			
		

> ... hay unos valores que se llaman Golden Ratios...


Para enriquecer tu cultura general, en español se llama "Proporción Áurea", "Razón Áurea" y hasta "Divina Proporción", y está directamente relacionada con el "Número Áureo" (phi)=(1+raíz cuadrada(5))/2.

Saludos


----------



## detrakx (Nov 30, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> La misión de la caja es hacer que la mitad de lo que produce el parlante NO SE OIGA.
> Saludos



La caja evita el Cortocicuito acústico y por otro lado la caja sirve como un amortiguador acústico.



			
				San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Ahora, dejame marcar que:
> 1) No hablé en ningún momento de resonancia.
> Saludos



Las ondas estacionarias se manifestan en máximos y mínimos de presión, este fénomeno en particular puede ser interpretado como resonancia. Asi que hablar de Ondas Estacionarias, o modos de Resonancia es hablar de lo mismo.



			
				San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> siempre tené en cuenta que no hay manera de que una superficie sea paralelepípeda. Releé tus apuntes de Geometría.
> Saludos



Tenes razón. Me expresé mal. Me refería a cajas paralelepipedas con sus caras o superficies paralelas entre si.



			
				San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Para enriquecer tu cultura general, en español se llama "Proporción Áurea", "Razón Áurea" y hasta "Divina Proporción", y está directamente relacionada con el "Número Áureo" (phi)=(1+raíz cuadrada(5))/2.
> Saludos



Muy bueno no sabía que lo llamaban así gracias por el aporte.

saludos.


----------

